# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Ongoing Upgrades in the Unit!



## Miglior

Hi guys and gals!

As lots of you comment on the unit and how it looks, I thought id share some updates I've been doing recently.

Hopefully you can tell that the unit's cleanliness and tidiness is very important to me. I try and keep my work area presentable and clean at all times but as things grow at Miglior, I'm in need of more presentable work space.

Now, I'm not short of work space really, my Unit is 3000sq/ft. But, I am short of presentable work space. I'm a bit of a hard wired perfectionist, and I'm never satisfied with my own efforts, but I'll show you guys how I try! 

First up...the front of the unit I work in is probably the most recognisable.




























Now, with my company getting increasingly busy, I need to keep up with this and add another detailing area plus make the unit even more flexible.

Other than presentable space, Heating in the winter is an issue. Is there any need to heat 3000 sq ft if you're not going to be using it all of the time?? NOPE!

Let me show you.....this is another part of the unit that I only really use for storage.










You can see here, it's a little messy. It's not normally as organised as id like it, but in this picture, it's extra messy due to having the work done!










So, to tidy up things, plus isolate the single skin cladding you can see to make things warmer, a partition was needed!

So, inside a day this was done!!










Now, I didn't do that, I would have loved to have had the time and try but I just couldn't! The joiner did this for me!



















Some eagle eyed viewers might have spotted it earlier; I have a LOT of high end insulation either side of the container. I picked it up pretty cheap and it has been waiting for me to get some walls up like this!

Having this partition up means I will only be heating just short of half of the unit. The rest is storage.

Once the insulation was in, it was time to board up



















Now the board is on, it's time for plastering the wall to tidy it up!










I could have just painted it, but I wanted a nice finish!

Here you can see the sliding door into next doors unit. It was patched up by the land lord. Something will be done with this later!










Now the plaster has dried, it's starting to come together a little more!










That's it for now guys!

Keep checking back to see more updates! I hope to see some subscribers as I know you love this sort of thing! 

Coming Up Ill be doing flooring, ramp, signage etc!

Cheers guys

Jay​


----------



## Razzzle

Not half bad that 

Daz.


----------



## Pandy

Perfection :thumb:

You, as a company, come across as a very very professional outfit to me, always seem so tidy and well organised!

I'll stop brown nosing now and look forward to more updates


----------



## ben1988

looking good mate like the partition wall


----------



## Ducky

Sweet, looking forward to the updates dude! :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981

Liking the 3rd pic down of all the Jays, amazing how long ago you did that but people still try to claim to be the first to do it lol.

Anyway unit is looking good mate, kinda funny shaped 3000sq/ft but nice big place. Interested to see the updates on the heating you install.

Rgds
Gav


----------



## quimpecavel

DE 1981 said:


> Liking the 3rd pic down of all the Jays, amazing how long ago you did that but people still try to claim to be the first to do it lol.
> 
> Anyway unit is looking good mate, kinda funny shaped 3000sq/ft but nice big place. Interested to see the updates on the heating you install.
> 
> Rgds
> Gav


3rd pic is really awesome, but the 2nd :doublesho

best wishes for the 'overhaulin'!! :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

Very nice unit, must be a joy to work in.


----------



## n_d_fox

Liking the progress and changes a lot... am i right in thinking its a kind of L shaped unit or are the pics just giving me that impression ?

Loving the Golf and RS4


----------



## gally

Fantastic Jay.

Subscribed.


----------



## DNZ 21

Very nice mate, subscribed to this


----------



## daves2rs

Nice unit you have there.

I noticed the joiner doesnt have a barrier between concrete and wood. Just saying that sometimes moisture can be created and lead to rot.


----------



## tim

Love Unit threads, always impressed to see how spotless your unit is in your photos. It sets a great tone for business we are in imo, Actions speak louder than words.

Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

n_d_fox said:


> Liking the progress and changes a lot... am i right in thinking its a kind of L shaped unit or are the pics just giving me that impression ?
> 
> Loving the Golf and RS4


Yeh it is kind of l shaped


----------



## Gleammachine

Lovely unit and some nice updates, clinical and just how I'd hope mine to be.


----------



## Miglior

Hello again!!

On with more updates!

So... with the plaster dry and ready to work with, its time to set about painting etc!

The real reason why im doing a new detailing bay, equipment!










This ramp will help big time when it comes to polishing lower panels, taking wheels off and refurbishing them. And also minor mechanical work such as exhaust upgrades, Big brake kits etc.

Now we've started painting the partition. The ramp rolls away really easily so it has been shifted to avoid any paint splashes.










The first coat was a watered down mix of a matt emulsion to soak into the plaster. Ive done the cutting in above.










Here ive done the first coat. Its a little patchy, but it is the first coat, and even so, it looks a lot better. Its starting to come together a bit now!










Now the undercoat is done on the door and architrave.

Now, what should I do with the big gaping hole in my partition?










Answer: A custom fitted (to the millimeter) garage door thats, electric, remote controlled and most importantly, Insulated!

Now im working in an environment thats insulated, rather than working next to single skin metal cladding with small holes here there and everywhere!

You can see also that the first coat of gloss has gone on to the door and architrave.

Cheers for reading guys! 

Jay​


----------



## andy-mcq

great stuff, cheers for sharing your workplace with us.


----------



## gav1513

looking good, fancy coming down and giving me a hand sorting my garage out haha


----------



## The Cueball

Looking very nice...would love somewhere like that to work in!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Dazzer

*Woweeeeeeeeeee*

Excellent work environment. Paint the the floor, get some heating and You're away !:detailer:


----------



## hotwaxxx

Looks incredible and highly professional.

I'm looking forward to what's next. Are you going to paint the floor or leave it as it is?

:thumb:


----------



## gally

So where the van is is like the cold area? Storage?

Do you have 2 entrances? Show area and rear area or will all the cars come in the front dorr and some will go round the corner?

I'm a little confused! 

Ms paint perhaps?


----------



## Miglior

The floor will be painted guys, but its one of the last things on the list, as you dont want any further work to spoil a freshly painted floor 

this picture below will help a few out


----------



## big ben

its awesome mate, bet you have loads of plans for it, really nice space to work in that


----------



## Miglior

well..ive had the unit over two years now so ive always had them! 

More plans always enter my head but i try and organise them in a logical manner, with the most important at the top of the tree!

My ideas for a mezzanine floor with a gym on it will have to wait!

so will the 50" LG plasma on the wall!


----------



## hotwaxxx

Fantastic and a fair bit of room according to the diagram. 

One of the best units I've ever seen on DW.:thumb:


----------



## 3976

Nice Jay! A nice red S3 will look good in there, once it's completed!


----------



## Deanvtec

Unit is looking great, one of the best. Looking forward to seeing it complete.:thumb:


----------



## gally

Looks great mate s the extra space is for storing vehicles and extras? And the roller door is pretty much there to let the cars pass through and keep the bitter cold out the work space?

Looks great!


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Looks great pal and screams professionalism. A great advert for your business :thumb:

A warm place to work in winter makes all the difference!


----------



## Miglior

gally said:


> Looks great mate s the extra space is for storing vehicles and extras? And the roller door is pretty much there to let the cars pass through and keep the bitter cold out the work space?
> 
> Looks great!


thats right mate :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

Looking good Jay, a very tidy unit. The main part where all your pics of finished work are taken provides a first class backdrop to compliment your work:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

awesome  love it


----------



## Ronnie

awesome looking really good keep the updates coming!


----------



## centenary

Hi mate. How close to Accrington Railway Station are you? Im probably looking for a North West detailer in the New Year with easy access after dropping the car off and returning to pick it up.


----------



## Auto Detox

I love the clinical look to your unit, the hall of fame on the wall, very tidy & minimal with no spray bottles all over the floor & this & that to fall over very tasty indeed 

Baz


----------



## Miglior

centenary said:


> Hi mate. How close to Accrington Railway Station are you? Im probably looking for a North West detailer in the New Year with easy access after dropping the car off and returning to pick it up.


Very close mate. Less than a 1/4 mile. my unit is right next to the railway


----------



## Miglior

Auto Detox said:


> I love the clinical look to your unit, the hall of fame on the wall, very tidy & minimal with no spray bottles all over the floor & this & that to fall over very tasty indeed
> 
> Baz


Cheers barry!


----------



## 3976

Lovely, BUT you've had a weekend and not updated... 




:lol::thumb:


----------



## Miglior

haha! i will do another soon!


----------



## Miglior

Hello again!!

A sneaky peak of what else has been going on!

Door handles and kick plate done!

Before










After










Now....whats this?



















Can you tell what it is yet? 










Making sure its all lined up straight and even.




























Dimensions/fixtures noted down in an ever so accurate way! haha!










Lined up and mounts drying!










Gotta let them dry now!

Cheers guys!

Jay​


----------



## tim

Fantastic! Nice to see you didn't pay some signage company 10x what that cost to make up. I hope you've some nicely placed LED's to go behind them?


----------



## Eurogloss

Nice work and write up Jay :thumb:
You can come to Melbourne , Australia and fix mine up !

Regards Mario


----------



## hotwaxxx

I'm loving this thread. Need more updates.:car:


----------



## AcN

Can't wait to see the outcome ! Love signage work


----------



## big ben

yay an update 

looking really good, that sign is top notch fair play


----------



## *MAGIC*

Looking good mate.

It must be hard having 6 guys working for you that all look the same as remembering names must be a nightmare :lol: :thumb:


----------



## 3976

Lovely mate! Looking forward to the finished article?


----------



## glymauto

Your attention to detail is a credit to you sir, 
I'm loving the laser aligned signwork....nothing worse than seeing finish work out of conker.

Good luck for the future mate


----------



## Miglior

*MAGIC* said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> It must be hard having 6 guys working for you that all look the same as remembering names must be a nightmare :lol: :thumb:


they all have name badges now!


----------



## ant_s

JPC said:


> The floor will be painted guys, but its one of the last things on the list, as you dont want any further work to spoil a freshly painted floor
> 
> this picture below will help a few out


So will you be working on the right hand side of the new partition then mate? Trying to get my head around it, as in the pics it only look deep enough for one car, yet the drawing shows storage space for a few cars.

BTW love the unit and keep the updates coming


----------



## Miglior

ill be working on the left mate.


----------



## Miglior

there is enough space, its just that theres a few things in the way at present


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

looking good Jay:thumb:


----------



## Miglior

thanks jay!


----------



## wayne RS250

The units looking well jay :thumb::thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

wow, looks very professional!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Looks fantastic


----------



## Sportspack Mark

class looking


----------



## Miglior

Hello again!!










Getting the Wall ready for mounting



















And done...










Just need to paint the lines i drew on the paint now and im done!

More updates to come soon!

Jay​


----------



## AcN

It looks just great !! Are the mounting thingy screwed into the wall or just sticked ?


----------



## Miglior

they are screwed in mate


----------



## AcN

okay  what about the letters to the mounting thingy ?

Any soft led backlightning someday ?


----------



## gally

Stunning sign!

Alu?


----------



## Auto Detox

Yeah liking that sign Jay good work my man


----------



## Miglior

AcN said:


> okay  what about the letters to the mounting thingy ?
> 
> Any soft led backlightning someday ?


The are bonded with araldite

And yeh led when I get time! For now it looks good enough


----------



## Miglior

Cheers guys. And gally it's stainless


----------



## AcN

JPC said:


> The are bonded with araldite
> 
> And yeh led when I get time! For now it looks good enough


Thanks mate 

Hope you'll have some time for that someday !! And yeah, it already looks great as it is


----------



## Racer

JPC said:


> The are bonded with araldite
> 
> And yeh led when I get time! For now it looks good enough


Good enough??

It looks VERY GOOD :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

thanks mate, not as nice as yours though! ive love a marble floor! one day, when its my own unit and not somebody elses!


----------



## CleanYourCar

Awesome Jay, that is very smart!


----------



## Miglior

ta very muchly tim! I take it your unit is looking much the same today?


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Coming along nicely Jay :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Spuj

Subscribed.

What an incredible work space you have, looking top notch :thumb:

What sort of timescales you looking at for finishing it how you want it?


----------



## Miglior

Well I expected december to be a little less busy than it is but it's nuts at the moment!


----------



## ryand

superb stuff!


----------



## Racer

JPC said:


> thanks mate, not as nice as yours though! ive love a marble floor! one day, when its my own unit and not somebody elses!


Don´t say that , you have a GREAT studio to work for :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

JPC said:


> ta very muchly tim! I take it your unit is looking much the same today?


LOL, you know I like to keep a tidy ship


----------



## Miglior

smashing tim!


----------



## hooley

Also Subscribed.

Looking very nice, looking forward to future updates.


----------



## J D Peace

Looking good mate!!


----------



## Jamie-SRi

Nicely finished place you have there, always looks immaculate in your write ups too. Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

lookin good going to be a nice place to work.....


----------



## Miglior

Me again!

I've not had as much time as I'd like to work on the unit over Christmas/new year. I suppose that's a good thing though, I've kept pretty busy when I wasn't expecting much, anyways...

I did get a chance to paint the floor in the new area of the unit and a few other bits and bobs!

First up was to fit some skirting board to the bottom of the partition to finish it off a little better.










Then as you can see the floor needs painting badly, but it's only at this stage I've had chance. So, I cleared the floor area, gave it a scrape to bring up any flaking paint, degreased it, scrubbed it, rinsed and dried. Then Left for 24 hours.










The next step was to do the edges with a brush. The walls in places were painted in keeping with the rest of the unit, one breeze block course.



















And done...



















Now everything back in place. I've left a line just in case I needed anything from the back whilst it was drying. I'll be doing that at some point this week. I can get that done inside 5 mins with a roller. I can do it without worrying about taping anything up also, which will make it a lot easier!










You'll Notice my new tool chest too! I love it!

More updates to come soon!

Jay​


----------



## AcN

Much much much better with the floor painted !! :thumb:


----------



## ryand

Good work, coming along nicely.


----------



## deans arctic

an awesome unit you have there mate 

cant wait to see the finished thing


----------



## Ti22

Looking good buddy. 

Where do you get your floor epoxy stuff? Gotta sort mine out!


----------



## Jorge

Fantastic place! 

I like a lot of your "Miglior" letering...


----------



## dalecyt

awesome work place, did you prime the floor before painting it?
im a floorlayer so just curious lol
what paint did you use? i cant tell from the tins


----------



## Miglior

No Dale. I didn't prime the floor this time. The existing paint is two pack epoxy. The new paint was the same. I scraped the floor with a blade thoroughly, then used a very strong degreaser the rinsed and dried. 

That ok? Tell me more! Lol


----------



## Miglior

Ti22 said:


> Looking good buddy.
> 
> Where do you get your floor epoxy stuff? Gotta sort mine out!


It's two pack epoxy paint. I've used a lot in the past, a lot of manufacturers used low solid percentage, meaning thin crap paint. I've settled with one company now though.

Regal floor paints. Can't remember their website but they come up on google. Get the two pack epoxy


----------



## dalecyt

Miglior said:


> No Dale. I didn't prime the floor this time. The existing paint is two pack epoxy. The new paint was the same. I scraped the floor with a blade thoroughly, then used a very strong degreaser the rinsed and dried.
> 
> That ok? Tell me more! Lol


you've actually made a very good job of it,ive seen tradesmen just go right over all the crap, only for it to flake up within weeks if not days,and the epoxy stuff was a good choice aswell, we use that in large factory's which build pumps and generators and they usually have constant forklifts going over them and they still look the business, lasts for years

its really easy isnt it?:lol::lol:


----------



## Miglior

Well yeh it is pretty easy. The painting takes about 20 minutes (normally quicker but as you know, quality epoxy is thick like honey) but it's the prep that takes the time

Being a detailer, I know it's all in the prep! 

I expect it to last about 6-9 months. I'll get annoyed with it in 9 months then recoat. Lol
I don't expect it to last much longer as the concrete slab is pretty poor. It's very old. The next thing for it is floor tiles. 

I was going to order the floor tiles, but I cant quite justify them yet!


----------



## dalecyt

Miglior said:


> Well yeh it is pretty easy. The painting takes about 20 minutes (normally quicker but as you know, quality epoxy is thick like honey) but it's the prep that takes the time
> 
> Being a detailer, I know it's all in the prep!
> 
> I expect it to last about 6-9 months. I'll get annoyed with it in 9 months then recoat. Lol
> I don't expect it to last much longer as the concrete slab is pretty poor. It's very old. The next thing for it is floor tiles.
> 
> I was going to order the floor tiles, but I cant quite justify them yet!


Thats the same with my trade aswell,prep well and everything should be fine haha.
You could used a latex screed on the slab, gives you a smooth finish and you could paint a big miglior sign on it lol:lol:
what sort of tiles are you looking at?,i know what you mean with the prices,
they are absolutely crazy for flooring,i managed to get some square mats from work for my car, looked them up when i got home and it was £150per square metre and they were just plain black!


----------



## Miglior

Would latex screed take the weight of cars etc? How much are we talking for latex screed on a floor area of 50m2?

Run me through the process mate start to finish. Eg does it need scabbling first etc? It would be appreciated


----------



## dalecyt

Miglior said:


> Would latex screed take the weight of cars etc? How much are we talking for latex screed on a floor area of 50m2?
> 
> Run me through the process mate start to finish. Eg does it need scabbling first etc? It would be appreciated


Yes it would.
It wont be cheap, its about £30-£50 a bag depending what you use,each bag covers about 5 m2 at 3mm but depending on the subfloor it could be more.
You would need to scabble the floor then prime it then get a water based fibre screed
then just spread it out evenly with a trowel, should set totally flat.
I'll try and find out tommorow the name of the fibre screed we use,cant for the life of me remember it

hopefully this helps give you an idea.just give me a pm if you need any advice


----------



## kempe

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## ABGT170

dalecyt said:


> Yes it would.
> It wont be cheap, its about £30-£50 a bag depending what you use,each bag covers about 5 m2 at 3mm but depending on the subfloor it could be more.
> You would need to scabble the floor then prime it then get a water based fibre screed
> then just spread it out evenly with a trowel, should set totally flat.
> I'll try and find out tommorow the name of the fibre screed we use,cant for the life of me remember it
> 
> hopefully this helps give you an idea.just give me a pm if you need any advice


Cempolatex?


----------



## X18JAY

all the work looks awesome! definately a positive for the business


----------



## steview

Nice thread mate well done


----------



## dalecyt

ABGT170 said:


> Cempolatex?


ive never used or heard of it but had a quick search there and yes that sort of stuff
you'll want to use a water based fibre screed if cars are going over it though:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

Looking really good mate


----------



## EthanCrawford

Looking good man what make is ur toolbox?


----------



## rpmdetail

Looking different to when i came over, and it looked good then, lol!!!


----------



## rgDetail

Looks fantastic, very nice work space - bet it feels good heating the place now! Wouldn't mind one of those lifts  

All the best with the makeover, looks brilliant!


----------



## R0B

subscribed to this Jay as i love a build thread looking good mate.....one thing though, how did you get so many staff members who look alike for the audi job


----------



## Reds

robinho said:


> subscribed to this Jay as i love a build thread looking good mate.....one thing though, how did you get so many staff members who look alike for the audi job


Apparently, genetic witch-craft is big business in the North West 

Unit is looking top notch Jay. I dream of the day my 6 numbers will come up and I can do something like that.

Stay happy and stay busy :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Brillaint Jay just read it all there.


----------



## Phil H

excellent thread! very jealous lol. I have one of those halfords too chests, love it to bits


----------



## Miglior

Thanks guys  I'll be painting the ceiling black soon hopefully and installing better lighting! All in good time!


----------



## dan89

Really jealous! Top work....already looked stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

dalecyt said:


> ive never used or heard of it but had a quick search there and yes that sort of stuff
> you'll want to use a water based fibre screed if cars are going over it though:thumb:


what about epoxy based screed dale?


----------



## Miglior

EthanCrawford said:


> Looking good man what make is ur toolbox?


Halfords industrial mate 

its their heftiest box they do and i love it!


----------



## Miglior

robinho said:


> subscribed to this Jay as i love a build thread looking good mate.....one thing though, how did you get so many staff members who look alike for the audi job


as said before, witchcraft!


----------



## pcurrie3

If only my unit would look have as good as this!!!

Fantastic thread

Keep up with the updates please:thumb:


----------



## Ingo

This looks awesome! good work :thumb:

would love to have my little unit this clean! 

congratulations on an awesome unit :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Miglior said:


> as said before, witchcraft!


Or special effects Jay :lol::lol:

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## caymanr26

fair play thats a nice workshop - you would fit in well at Mclaren etc


----------



## jedi-knight83

looking very good.

would you be so kind as to post some details of the ramp?

cheers


----------



## dalecyt

Miglior said:


> what about epoxy based screed dale?


im not sure to be honest, we dont ever use it
the fiber screed is a lot stronger than others and will be solid once dry though
so with all the cars going over it it would probably be your best bet imo

from the sound of it, its shaping up to be some man-cave lol


----------



## Miglior

Cheers mate. If I went for the Screeding would all the existing paint and concrete need scabbling or grinding? That's the part I dread!! All that dust in my unit! Gives me nightmares!


----------



## Miglior

hello there! What a busy weekend I had!

Up this weekend was to fit a new CCTV system. I had a previous one, but the new one going in is a lot better quality, it has hundreds more features and I can even view any of the cameras 24h hours a day on my Ipad or Iphone, or any computer. It records onto a hard drive in the unit and also backs up in real time to another disk at a remote location. 
I've never had any trouble in the unit, but this along with my police response alarm provides more than enough peace of mind to customers! So, enough of the chat! Let's get some pictures up of the progress!

By the way, yet again, I have done all this. I had a friend help with running some of the wires too.

First up is a shot of all the gubbins being installed! It doesn't look like much, but it's a BIG job installing this system, a TV, running over 100m of cables etc!










This is where it is going to go!










The phone will be tidied up too. That's only been put there as a temp measure whilst the TV goes on!

On with running the wires! I'm sure the H&S guys would love this!










Work in progress at the business end of the CCTV install










Now, it's all been installed now! Here is what the unit looked like! It was a pretty big undertaking! It needed cleaning ASAP as more cars were booked in and no time to spare!



















Now it's all tidied up, this is what it looks like!














































Since the last update, I've also done a bonnet ill be putting up on the wall in due course!










Thanks again for reading!

Jay​


----------



## GSVHammer

Nice update Jay, better to have piece of mind.


----------



## Karl88

looking nice mate i enjoyed the read


----------



## Miglior

Glad it's a good read! There's more to come too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Racer

Jay your unit is getting better and better man , awesome work :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr

Looks great, Jay. If you ever need any help with the DIY, I'm only 20-30 mins drive away. I can get discount at B&Q too


----------



## cleancar

nice ! , how much did you pay for the cctv system ?


----------



## Alan W

Looking like a great and very secure unit! 

Like the idea of the bonnet - a great advertisement for your skills and capablilities (as if anyone was in doubt! :lol. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JJ_

Wow, your place is like a detailing palace. Amazing.


----------



## Wardy

Just read this from start to finish tonight. Very impressive :thumb:

Which CCTV system did you go for? Quality looks decent.


----------



## Schizophonic

Very nice progress. Glad things are going well with your business. A sign of expansion can only mean your doing well in your business and this will show to your customers.


----------



## MrLOL

the iphone part sounds cool, did it come in a kit ? 

Wouldnt mind something like this for home.


----------



## Miglior

I just bought the parts from a CCTV installer  

Cheers for the comments guys!


----------



## Miglior

woodymbr said:


> Looks great, Jay. If you ever need any help with the DIY, I'm only 20-30 mins drive away. I can get discount at B&Q too


Cheers mate


----------



## Miglior

cleancar said:


> nice ! , how much did you pay for the cctv system ?


Pretty reasonable to be honest!


----------



## Miglior

MrLOL said:


> the iphone part sounds cool, did it come in a kit ?
> 
> Wouldnt mind something like this for home.


Yep, you can log on whenever to see what's going on


----------



## EliteCarCare

Looking good Jay, I've just installed a similar CCTV setup in ours, definitely worth having! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## jedi-knight83

looking very good.

would you be so kind as to post some details of the ramp?

cheers


----------



## Miglior

Yeh it's a 3 tonne lift. You can get a three Phz one or a 240v one. 

Great bit of kit


----------



## jedi-knight83

Miglior said:


> Yeh it's a 3 tonne lift. You can get a three Phz one or a 240v one.
> 
> Great bit of kit


I meant more along the lines of where I might buy one? I see a few detailers using them now and look pretty handy


----------



## pcurrie3

Fantastic thread

I would also be interested in more info regarding the ramp & the cctv.

Both are on my to do list and any info would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Great thread, and a very enjoyable read :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail

Looking good matey, like the CCTV - had a look in costco at one the other day which had the recording / real-time viewing, don't know what the quality was like... quite like that idea that you can see what's going on whenever you want though.

Rob


----------



## woodymbr

jedi-knight83 said:


> I meant more along the lines of where I might buy one? I see a few detailers using them now and look pretty handy


http://v-techuk1-px.rtrk.co.uk/ge/VGE532LP.htm


----------



## MrLOL

Miglior said:


> Yep, you can log on whenever to see what's going on


would you be able to share via PM the manufacturer of the recorder ? I've been searching but bewildered by choice !


----------



## Motoract

could someone too help me with the cctv choice, I've no idea were to start!!

& I adore your unit, I want something myself similar, but unfortunatly it's not going to happen


----------



## Select Detail

immense respect and envy !! lol


----------



## Miglior

If anyone wants a CCTV kit let me know, theyre only 350 with the cameras!!


----------



## Guest

Miglior said:


> If anyone wants a CCTV kit let me know, theyre only 350 with the cameras!!


Can you pm the details please J

Cheers

Saffron


----------



## Miglior

Will do saffron.


----------



## GazzaC

Love the workshop, nice to see someone taking pride in their place of work. Nothing like a fresh lick of paint.

if you dont mind bud could you pm me details on CCTV as im looking to upgrade mine.

thanks
Gary


----------



## Ste

Looking good mate... Who's the ugly b*****d up that ladder?


----------



## Phil H

Miglior said:


> Will do saffron.


Very nice mate, like the CCTV system. Can i also ask for a pm as to whats included in the cctv kit, how many cameras, dvr unit? etc

Thanks.


----------



## Miglior

Hi Guys for people asking about the full CCTV spec..



Its a full CCTV Surveillance system, 4 external black vandalproof dome Cameras infrared 480TVL with 3.6mm Wide angle lens Sony 1/3 ccd.

Plus 4 Channel DVR System 500gb Hard Drive. This particular dvr has a network port and you can easily connect to it via Internet explorer an iPhone/iPad. With This dvr 4 channels recording should see you with about a months worth of recording, even more if motion sensing is used. What I will be doing is this. If nothing significant happens in that month, I just format the drive and carry on. If something does happen you just back up that recording to a USB drive then you can do what you want with it. The dvr can be connected to a tv or pc monitor with coax or VGA.
The unit is a pentaplex unit too so you can playback all recording whilst still recording. The interface on the unit is pretty good too for a dvr! Nice graphics and very easy to use.

So here's a sum up:
-Motion Ready (Record via motion detection or 24 hours)
-Real Time Recording/Viewing
-VGA
-Networking
-Remote Control
-Mouse
-Pentaplex unit
-All power supplies included
-all connectors for cameras included. 

I buy these off a friend who fits CCTV day in day out. He buys wholesale and in bulk of a company who won't let you buy off them unless you spent a certain amount a month (a lot). If you want any more info , please pm me.

Thanks


----------



## nath69uk

Miglior said:


> Hi Guys for people asking about the full CCTV spec..
> 
> Its a full CCTV Surveillance system, 4 external black vandalproof dome Cameras infrared 480TVL with 3.6mm Wide angle lens Sony 1/3 ccd.
> 
> Plus 4 Channel DVR System 500gb Hard Drive. This particular dvr has a network port and you can easily connect to it via Internet explorer an iPhone/iPad. With This dvr 4 channels recording should see you with about a months worth of recording, even more if motion sensing is used. What I will be doing is this. If nothing significant happens in that month, I just format the drive and carry on. If something does happen you just back up that recording to a USB drive then you can do what you want with it. The dvr can be connected to a tv or pc monitor with coax or VGA.
> The unit is a pentaplex unit too so you can playback all recording whilst still recording. The interface on the unit is pretty good too for a dvr! Nice graphics and very easy to use.
> 
> So here's a sum up:
> -Motion Ready (Record via motion detection or 24 hours)
> -Real Time Recording/Viewing
> -VGA
> -Networking
> -Remote Control
> -Mouse
> -Pentaplex unit
> -All power supplies included
> -all connectors for cameras included.
> 
> I buy these off a friend who fits CCTV day in day out. He buys wholesale and in bulk of a company who won't let you buy off them unless you spent a certain amount a month (a lot). If you want any more info , please pm me.
> 
> Thanks


Group buy maybe? :lol:


----------



## Miglior

Haha I really wouldn't wanna get into that. If some people want To take advantage of seeing a system installed and how it works like on my thread, then get one, fair does but I don't wanna be buying loads of these! Haha!


----------



## woodymbr

We want updates!


----------



## Miglior

Sorry I've not updated for a while, its been mental at Miglior, but there has been quite a few changes in the unit!

I got a new van a few weeks ago though, its pretty nice and i love it!

Its a Citroen Berlingo Enterprise, with pretty much every extra!

Here are some pictures!














































Signage/wrap coming soon!


----------



## CAB

Stunning thread, lovely unit. Berlingo needs some alloys though!


----------



## Miglior

i think it looks just fine, i don't do alloys on vans! If i had a caddy, i would, but not on that! ;0


----------



## DE 1981

Forgot about this just re-read and what a cracking space and account of the works.

Can you still get hold of the CCTV kit as I'm looking for such a thing, if you could pm details I'd be very grateful.

The van looks spot on as it is Jay.

Gav


----------



## Miglior

Cheers gav, I dunno about getting the CCTV kits that are the same. There always changing but I'll be sure to ask and see what he says. I'm sure he will have something similar.


----------



## DE 1981

Nice one Jay very much appreciated.

Gav


----------



## wish wash

Lovely place, I dream of the day where id actually have enough work to justify paying rent,rates, utilitys and still taking home a good wage. 1 day!


----------



## Miglior

1 day mate! lol getting work is the hardest part about it when your new, but you gotta think big


----------



## Miglior

Hello there, its been a long time since I've had chance to update this thread but theres about to be some more big changes at miglior, so i thought i best get the ball rolling with my unit thread again!

Some of you may know my unit is a fair size and to keep it all tidy is pretty hard! The area where i work in is always tidy but the back, well in the past it normally looks like this…










When you've been working 12-15 hour days, sometimes longer, the last thing you want to worry about it tidying up an area no-one sees! 
Well, i got to the point where I had had enough of it, and having sometimes 5-6 cars in at a time, it was time I did something about it!

So, after a mad dash of about 3 to 4 hours one friday afternoon, i managed to do all this…










This gave me an area to store a few cars, sealed away from my detailing bay




























Back into my detailing bay, I needed to create a tidier area and a workbench… so off i went!










Making the legs










Putting it together










Frame done…. sturdy as you like, you could park a whale on it!!










Ready for painting and fitting the top!










Fitting a drawer





































Now the workbench would be pretty poor without its own lighting and power… so off i went again!!




























Et Voila!



















Jay​


----------



## The Cueball

looks good....you going to wax the worktop?!?!?  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Superb Jay, looks like a great environment to work in!


----------



## paranoid73

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J

Are you sure that everything has been properly aligned? Doesn't look straight to my eyes...









lol, looks good, good idea to be able to store customers rides for a few days, and the table looks ace 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Racer

Very nice Jay , you have many skills my friend :thumb:


----------



## Faysal

Nice very nice updates going on in your unit Jay :thumb:
By the way do you have some pictures of your van with the new signage already?? Would love to see it. 

Faysal


----------



## JJ_

That looks superb Jay, you are a very skilled man.


----------



## [email protected]

Looking Good Jay


----------



## cleancar

very nice jay , what tyre dressing do you use on your details ? it always looks really glossy


----------



## CJ1985

this unit just gets better and better every time mit have to pop over sometime..


----------



## 20vKarlos

Brilliant thread!!!


----------



## ryand

Great chippy work!


----------



## ben-150

Very Nice Workshop:thumb:


----------



## Miglior

well well well... I really need to get this thread updated! theres a hell of a lot gone on in recent months at the unit! All getting bigger and better!

Heres a few highlights....

I got a vehicle lift thats flush with the floor, which is awesome... especially when you are trying to lift cars like this....










I also added a remote control for the lift too, its really cool but super handy too!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Jay when we going to see the write up for the 458? Dieing to see it


----------



## Miglior

Ah Im swamped at the minute!  probably not for a while!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Sure it will be worth the wait tho


----------



## Miglior

hopefully mate, its a beautiful car, I just wish i could have convinced the owner to go to town on the detailing work. Its literally his daily drive for no other reason than he loves driving it everyday, so hes not hugely precious about it


----------



## Scrim-1-

Miglior said:


> hopefully mate, its a beautiful car, I just wish i could have convinced the owner to go to town on the detailing work. Its literally his daily drive for no other reason than he loves driving it everyday, so hes not hugely precious about it


They are a stunning car having drove one out on track they are just incredible to drive, what work was carried out on it Jay?


----------



## polishyourcar

That remote controlled ramp is amazing. I would love to have one.


----------



## TopSport+

looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## dooka

You are going to get a lot of PM's about the remote control. I will wait till I send mine ..


----------



## Jonny_R

Looking Good Jay! all makes sense now why i was getting confussed at your latest detailing writeups and your unit looking different to a while back


----------



## danga200

Bump for the Berlingo updates lol.


----------



## Miglior

dooka said:


> You are going to get a lot of PM's about the remote control. I will wait till I send mine ..


Didn't have one which is a blessing!


----------



## Miglior

Its been a hell of a long time since I've been on detailing world! There's probably a million and one things I could update this thread with! How is everyone??


----------



## AcN

Guess it's been years for a lot of us... Received the email notification to this thread


----------



## camerashy

6.5 years since your first post, where have you been lol


----------



## dave-g

I follow you on social media so not to worry! Ha


----------



## Miglior

It's all very different in there now but we're in the same unit (and next door) 12/13 years on ��


----------



## turbotnator

Very nice, man. Lovely space you have there.


----------

